# Tagalog/Cebuano: How long have you been studying English for



## Waterdash

Kumusta. Paano ko sasabihin yan sa Tagalog at Cebuano?

Mga pagsubok:
Tagalog: Gaano katagal ka nang nag-aaral ng Ingles?
Cebuano: Kanus-a ka pa magtuong Ingles?

Also, can you guys correct my Tagalog?


----------



## epistolario

Your Tagalog sentence sounds correct, but I feel that this is more common in colloquial conversations: 

Gaano ka na katagal nag-aaral ng English? 

Both versions (yours and mine) sound natural to my ears.


----------



## Waterdash

Thanks ffrancis.  Now I just need to know the Cebuano one (I'd be surprised if it's not completely wrong).


----------



## dana Haleana

Mga pagsubok:
Tagalog: Gaano katagal ka nang nag-aaral ng Ingles?
Cebuano: Kanus-a ka pa magtuong Ingles? *Kanus-a ka nagsugod tuun ug ingles? *


----------



## Waterdash

Salamat po dana.


----------

